# Syracuse Train Fair



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Gang,
This coming Saturday and Sunday, November 1&2 I will have my portable live steam track at the Syracuse State Fair grounds in the Toyota building. While not specifically a large scale train show there will be layouts and dealers in all scales in the Toyota and Center of Progress buildings.

We welcome any and all veterans, newbees or wannabees interested in live steam to come, bring locos, run one of ours or just observe what we're about both days. 

Hope to see you there,
Tom


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,
I really want to be there but instead I'll be in the wilds of NW Pa wearing a rented Kilt and jacket to stand up for my best friend at his wedding. Not a train in sight but maybe some steam.

Have fun!

Chas


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
A couple of us are heading out there so I'll see you on Sunday. 
Dave


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom I'd love to come and run but I'll be here


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

OK you guys, 
Chas: will you be wearing underwear under that kilt? 
Dave: did you get a live steamer to run? 
Jay: no accounting for taste. 8>) You could get a good night's sleep on Saturday and head north for Sunday's steaming. 
Those of us who do run at Syracuse will enjoy ourselves in the corner of the Toyota building. I have the new Accucraft 0-6-0 (great detail, low price) to run for a SitG review article and a new acquisition, Brigham, a Peter Angus overtype alky fired loco ex Ron Brown. Come watch me make a fool of myself trying fire alcohol for the first time in years. Maybe I'll bring my coal-fired Shay to be totally humiliated. 
See you there, 
Tom


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Our train fair is the best train fair.........Don't miss it .......Don't even be late........


Hmmmmm I think there is a song in there some where.

Have a good time Post pictures


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 10/29/2008 10:19 AM
Tom,
I really want to be there but instead I'll be in the wilds of NW Pa wearing a rented Kilt and jacket to stand up for my best friend at his wedding. Not a train in sight but maybe some steam.

Have fun!

Chas



I hope the skirl o' the pipes will be plainly heard Chas.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
No live steam yet. Its still a bit out of my price range and I run inside. My wife hates my pipe, I can't imagine what she'd think of live steamer puffing up the basement!!!!!! 
See you Sunday. 
Dave


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Waht does a man wear under his Kilt? His shoes of course! 

At this point it's cold enough I'm thinking of wearing my long johns! 

I'm fairly certain the strain o' the pipes will be heard among other traditional music. Should be interesing change from the too loud DJ's or poor performances from the local garage bands. 

Chas


----------

